# Como exportar archivos para poder imprimirlos del Multisim



## ThaConectted (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola compañeros del foro, alguien sabe como puedo exportar un pcb del multisim a formato pdf o algun otro tipo de formato para poder imprimirlo, lo que pasa que no tengo impresora laser y quiero llevarlo a un ciber para que me lo impriman.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Supongo que con cualquier impresora virtual PDF, hay muchos gratuitos como dopdf y otros.


----------

